# 2.4Ghz Wireless is here.



## injectorman (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,
This is my new wireless (bluetooth) tranceiver to put in your loco.









Size 30mm x 12mm only!

And heres a USB wireless dongle you plug into your USB port on your laptop to access sophisticated programs....









Prototype only. Finished product 60mm x 22mm x 8 mm.

Theres some software to run your system.
Run up to 16 locos at once on one or more tracks simultaneously..
3 amp rating.
Loco chips (wireless)around $40AUD (one per engine)
Turnout electronics including anti collision (one per point) around $50AUD
Dongle USB around $100AUD (one per system only)

All engines controlled via PC screen.
You dont need a controller or base station.
No wires. Save time and money.
No DCC
No data mixed with power on rails.
Simple 12V DC or AC needed on rails continuosly only.
One chip per engine.
One dongle per system (up to 16 engines)
Minutes to install
No batteries needed.
Wirelessly upgradeable firmware on all components.
Australian made.

Regards
Rick Field
Sydney
Australia


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow- cool stuff. All your design? PATENT that stuff!!

Anyway, got a website or somewhere to get additional info, what kind of program and features you'll need for the laptop, availability, etc?

Nice :thumbsup:







(bluetooth, huh... the trains won't freak everytime the phone goes off, will they :laugh: )


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*RC Train Cool*

It looks great. It meets my spec for buying electronics. Too small to solder.:laugh:
Will look forward to your product develpment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is quite amazing! It looks like maybe I will be able to skip DCC all together by the time I get a layout set up, LOL... That is such a great use of technology :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> That is quite amazing! It looks like maybe I will be able to skip DCC all together by the time I get a layout set up, LOL... That is such a great use of technology :smilie_daumenpos:


I was thinking the very same thing...

B&M, you need one of those "I'm with stupid" smileys   !!!!


----------



## injectorman (Jul 6, 2008)

smokey said:


> Wow- cool stuff. All your design? PATENT that stuff!!
> 
> Anyway, got a website or somewhere to get additional info, what kind of program and features you'll need for the laptop, availability, etc?
> 
> ...


Setting up a site soon 
Im thinking of hooking up with an existing software program writer to help out.
Nah, no interference noted so far.
Yes all my design and yes a patent is happening=)


----------



## injectorman (Jul 6, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> That is quite amazing! It looks like maybe I will be able to skip DCC all together by the time I get a layout set up, LOL... That is such a great use of technology :smilie_daumenpos:


Yes its much much faster than DCC.
Glad you like it.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> That is quite amazing! It looks like maybe I will be able to skip DCC all together by the time I get a layout set up, LOL... That is such a great use of technology :smilie_daumenpos:


Same here. I stopped working on my layout at the begaining of DCC. Still don't have it. This sounds good.


----------



## mdiscala (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm guessing this is not for o gauge any plans on that


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Plug and play?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The system runs on 12 v AC or DC. Some of my oldies need more than that.


----------

